# Good Choice, Bad Choice



## Heather M (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this site but so glad I came across it as I'm looking for some good advice.
I would love to move to Corfu from Scotland, but being myself, the prospect is a bit daunting.
My plan is to rent a house/apartment in Corfu for 6/7 months to see how it goes first and hopefully pick up a job along the way. I know the economy is not the best at the moment which is why I thought that to stay for a few months first would be the best idea to see how it goes.
Is this a sensible idea?
I've not looked into it all properly yet but just really trying to find some good advice :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

A job doing what Heather? Unless you have some real profession, trade, skill, etc. finding a job will not be easy at all. 

Every year thousands of Brits head to Greece to work in bars, restaurants, hotels, etc. during the tourist season. Most of them are working 'under the table' illegally. That has long been semi-tolerated but I doubt that is still the case given the economy today. Even if it was, it is extremely difficult to earn enough to live on through the off-season.

It is not enough to just 'want' something, it needs to make sense and have a realistic chance of success. So unless you can provide some more info that would indicate you have a chance of success, my advice would be that your chances are slim and none.

You could go in April/May if you have the funds to support yourself and look for a job but have a plan B which is going back home if things don't work out. Worst case, you have a nice long vacation in the sun.


----------

